
How to Turn DNA into Music - 0x0f0f0f
https://0x0f0f0f.github.io/posts/2020/04/how-to-turn-dna-into-music/
======
eesmith
For those interested in the topic, data sonification of DNA goes back to at
least the 1980s. "Electronic Music for Bio-Molecules Using Short Music
Phrases" has a summary, at
[https://www.researchgate.net/profile/Yiyu_Cai/publication/24...](https://www.researchgate.net/profile/Yiyu_Cai/publication/249562758_Electronic_Music_for_Bio-
Molecules_Using_Short_Music_Phrases/links/00b7d5275c5ab8bb17000000.pdf)

See also [http://www.petergena.com/docs/gena-strom-
DNA.pdf](http://www.petergena.com/docs/gena-strom-DNA.pdf) , which is one of
the references.

